# Dara Khosrowshahi Is costing uber and drivers millions of waisted hours.



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

As any uber driver know's uber navigation has drivers going the wrong way. Clearly this is costing drivers time and money and is also costing uber millions of dollars due to misdirection. As shown in the pic using uber navigation today.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

So Washington wasn't a one way street?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

I had two separate *Navigation Errors*, when I started the trips, today. I wonder what's next?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

2Cents said:


> So Washington wasn't a one way street?


No.










Another error today I was not on the freeway when I did my pickup they New this from the ping address.


----------



## food man (Jan 16, 2018)

Of course it is never Uber's fault. You know you have the wrong type of phone that causes these errors or you should have better WIFI.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Amazon's is no better:










Needless to say I ignored the suggestion to go well out of my way.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Fauxknight said:


> Amazon's is no better:
> 
> View attachment 196277
> 
> ...


Amazing.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

If you know your area well enough (or have driven long enough to have gotten to know the streets), following their GPS is dumb.

In Dara's defense, it sucked before he got here.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> If you know your area well enough (or have driven long enough to have gotten to know the streets), following their GPS is dumb.
> 
> In Dara's defense, it sucked before he got here.


True and true but being in charge of a transportation company logistics would be one of your first priorities.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

When I used uber nav I had a few trips like that. Clearly idiotic. In some cases the app didn't know where something was, which is bad, but in other cases it knew but it still chose the wrong route, which is really unforgivable because that's just bad programming, whereas the former is bad/old data.

Nobody should use the uber nav app. it does not work, it will burn you, it will cost you time and money.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

No error. Upfront pricing as it best. 

I would do the same thing if I was Uber CEO then resign and let the next CEO absord the lawsuit..


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Google maps.

Why drive directly there when you can do a giant loop through the city?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Google maps.
> 
> Why drive directly there when you can do a giant loop through the city?


That is so funny.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Mole said:


> True and true but being in charge of a transportation company logistics would be one of your first priorities.


Remember they are a technology company, not a transportation company


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Google maps.
> 
> Why drive directly there when you can do a giant loop through the city?


Maybe they want you to take a nice long drive and enjoy the sights to put you in a better mood before picking up your pax


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

They are not only data mining but creating the data for robo cars later.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Mole said:


> No.
> 
> View attachment 196115
> 
> ...


With the second one, your arrow is pointed more in the direction it's heading. It is leading you to the next turn around. On the first, it looks jacked up unless right turns are prohibited from the starting location.


----------



## fubermotion (Oct 19, 2017)

I've noticed that the app tries to route you in such a manner that you'll be on the correct side of the street for a pickup/dropoff. A good idea, since it eliminates hasty u-turns and pax running across the road to get to you. But only if the route isn't too long.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Mole said:


> View attachment 196082
> As any uber driver know's uber navigation has drivers going the wrong way. Clearly this is costing drivers time and money and is also costing uber millions of dollars due to misdirection. As shown in the pic using uber navigation today.


Pulled into UCLA campus the other night. Sitting at red light, dropoff in sight some 300 feet ahead across the intersection, and nav wants me to go around in a giant loop much like that screenshot.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Mole said:


> View attachment 196082
> As any uber driver know's uber navigation has drivers going the wrong way. Clearly this is costing drivers time and money and is also costing uber millions of dollars due to misdirection. As shown in the pic using uber navigation today.


Happening to everyone . If you know what you are doing you benefit and get more rides done while another driver spends his time going around. Just Uber On !


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

You guys,are just realizing this issue now? 

This has been going on a long time. 

Try dealing with a pax that thinks you're padding the fare if you DON'T follow those directions because they're as stupid as you.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

80sDude said:


> You guys,are just realizing this issue now?
> 
> This has been going on a long time.
> 
> Try dealing with a pax that thinks you're padding the fare if you DON'T follow those directions because they're as stupid as you.


No I just wanted to voice anger.


----------

